# NUllPointerException bei Datenbankabfrage



## rod (29. Nov 2006)

Hi Leute

bevor ich euch mit meinen Problemen vollsülze erstmal folgender code:


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;
import com.lowagie.text.Document;
import com.lowagie.text.DocumentException;
import com.lowagie.text.Paragraph;
import com.lowagie.text.pdf.PdfWriter;

public class CreatePdf {
    
    private static final String jdbc_driver = "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver";
    private static final String jdbc_url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/*******";
    private static Connection con;
    private static Statement stmt;
    private static ResultSet rs;
	
	public static void CreatePdf(String username, String pw) throws  FileNotFoundException, DocumentException,  SQLException, ClassNotFoundException {              
	 
		Class.forName(jdbc_driver);
		con = DriverManager.getConnection(jdbc_url, username, pw);
		stmt = con.createStatement();
		
		try{
		    rs = stmt.executeQuery("Select * from transporttabelle where meldenr ='***"); 
		}catch(Exception e3){
		    e3.printStackTrace();
		}

           	Document document = new Document();
		PdfWriter.getInstance(document, new FileOutputStream("DBDaten.pdf"));
		document.open();
		document.add(new Paragraph("_o_0_o_Titel_o_0_o_"));
		.
                .
                .
```

ich versuche hier ne DB-Abfrage durchzuführen und das Ergebnis in ne pdf Datei zu schreiben leider bekomm ich ne NullPointerException wenn ich versuche n Query abzusetzen also an fogender Stelle:

 rs = stmt.executeQuery("Select * from transporttabelle where meldenr ='***"); 

z.Z. steh ich leider voll auf´m Schlauch denn bisher hab ich meine Datenbankabfragen immer so gemacht und auf einmal so was. 

eben hab ich dann folgendes gefunden:

Die NullPointerException wird ausgelöst, wenn versucht wird, über einen Verweis, der den Wert null hat, ein Datenelement, eine Methode oder ein Array-Element anzusprechen.

das hilft allerdings auch nicht weiter das ResultSet ist zwar == null aber das muss es ja auch da ich es noch nicht gefüllt 
habe oder lieg ich da falsch?

Hatte vllt einer von euch mal das selbe problem oder ahnung warum was ich hier falsch mache?

achja ich benutze MySQL Server 5.0

Gruß

rod


----------



## EOB (29. Nov 2006)

hi, probier die abfrage doch erstmal ohne programm und jdbc...gehts denn dann?

gruesse


----------



## thE_29 (29. Nov 2006)

In welcher Zeile genau passiert den das?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Nov 2006)

prüfe auch mal con und stmt:

System.out.println("Con ist: "+con);
System.out.println("Stmt ist: "+stmt);

es scheint ja stmt null zu sein,
wenn es in anderen Projekten funktioniert (auch derzeit noch geht),
dann prüfe Treiber, DB-Name, Username, Password,
alles glech wie in anderen Projekten?

klappt diese Anfrage in anderen Projekten?

-------
in der Anfrage fehlt nach den *** evtl. ein Hochkommata?


----------



## rod (29. Nov 2006)

@SlaterB danke für den tipp es war der jdbc treiber. ich hatte vergessen ihn in mein projekt einzubinden :roll: 
naja manchmal sind es die selbstverständlichsten dinge an die man als letztes denkt.

gruß

rod


----------

